# Two WIP's I've Started This Year...



## ARTISTkarin (Apr 1, 2014)

Started these two this year...one is for a barnyard series that includes an already finished cow and I've got a reference for a sheep to start next, I till have to add the egg shell to have the title make more sense. I'm painting this gull for a coastal series I'm doing...and in addition to the lobster that's done, I'll be doing one of a blue lobster . 

"Just Launched" ~ OOC - 9" x 12" 

"Waiting for the Tide" ~ OOC - 18" x 24"


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Great stuff.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a cool idea and they look great! I checked out your Lobsta but couldn't find the cow.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I noticed that some of your photo links were invalid? Did you remove some? If I click on the lobstah I get the invalid error.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

OMG the chicken is so cute,sooooo cute.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

These are great!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I noticed that some of your photo links were invalid? Did you remove some? If I click on the lobstah I get the invalid error.


Is it because you did not enter a description?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are great pictures. 

Susan got it right the 'invalid album' message is happening because of a glitch in the system. To fix it you need to bring up your album, use the 'edit picture' link in the right upper corner (really hard to see). Then in the caption field of picture that is having the issue type in a different caption. I know it doesn't make too much sense but it works.


----------



## ARTISTkarin (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Terry, I found the 'edit picture' link you mentioned...every photo in the album has a description, so are you saying I need to remove that one and put a different one in its place? I can try that...but I need to include the same type of information, just reword it I guess. Thanks for info. and the nice comments on my work!


----------



## ARTISTkarin (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Susan, I think on one of the photos I hadn't entered a description when I posted it...but I deleted it, and when I uploaded it again I did add one. I'm wondering if the image size for those submissions are too large, but some of the ones I uploaded are working and they are basically the same size. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ARTISTkarin (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you Susan!


----------

